# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  Cardinal tetra disease?

## gimhchng

Hi all, need some help here. Recently after I introduced 2x otto, 1 of them die after few days, the other one doing ok. I supposed it was unhealthy when I bought it. I did acclimated as usual. Meanwhile, over past few days, cardinal tetra dying one by one. They were introduced 1month ago. Suddenly see it at the bottom of my tank, there's no sign or symptoms.

Today manage to capture one dwelling at the bottom and isolated. The eyes turned white and pop up. Please advise what's wrong with it. Could it be disease from the otto? How can I try to treat it? Thanks.

http://i735.photobucket.com/albums/w...227_211939.jpg

http://s735.photobucket.com/user/ghc...12015.mp4.html

----------


## genki89

What is your water parameters? Temperature? Planted? And what filtration are you using?

With only picture, it is hard for the pros to guide. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gimhchng

I don't use any test kit, but it is well.cycled. Room temperature, around 29-30C. Canister 1500lph, for 130liters tank.

Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## genki89

The length and breathe of the tank? And what is your water change regime?

Ps: how do u know your tank is well cycled?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gimhchng

Hi genki, is a 2ft tall tank, 60 length, 45 breadth, 60 height. I have been running the tank for few months and all fishes are ok. Angel fish even spawned, so I think it is cycled.

Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## gimhchng

Weekly 30-50% water change.

Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Yeah, without test kit measurements its difficult for anyone here to narrow down the causes... for all we know there could have been periods of ammonia or nitrite spikes in the tank which affected the weaker fishes (these fluctuations still happen in cycled tanks, could be due to waste accumulation over time, drop in filter efficiency, sudden changes in parameters from larger water changes etc). Running a tank for a few months doesn't guarantee a tank is fully cycled or will not go through another cycle. 

Stronger larger fishes may not exhibit visible symptoms as quickly (though it may still pop up later if conditions continue deteriorating), so you may only see the weaker smaller fishes get affected first.

If you observe fishes starting to die frequently over a short period of time and exhibit noticeable signs of problems (like pop eye, which is usually triggered by infections due to adverse water conditions), then its definitely an indication to check parameters to narrow down the possible causes, quickly find the issue and solve it properly, otherwise you will just be guessing all the way and maybe doing lots of things which may or may not actually help the situation.

----------


## gimhchng

That's possible, I'm feeding a bit more recently. I will continue to monitor....thanks

Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## tetrakid

> That's possible, I'm feeding a bit more recently. I will continue to monitor....thanks
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


Try to feed it some occasional live food. But avoid Tubifex worms, as it may contain unhealthy organisms. I catch fruitflies for my fish and they love it. That's the only live food I give my fishes, including the goldfish, but of course for goldfish, fruitflies are only tiny snack bites.

----------


## SGDiscus

When was the last time you change the filter wool in the canister? Sometimes alot of organics trapped in the filter wool will affect water conditions. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimhchng

Oops, forgot to reply tetrakid. CEO at home phobia with insect and worms, so difficult to feed live food...tried Ocean Free freeze dried blood worm, ok initially but it turns smelly and powdery within a month or two, so throw away...Now only feed flakes food.

Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## gimhchng

I reset my tank back in October last year, and added a Sunsun prefilter, I wash the prefilter every 2 weeks, didn't touch the main canister...never change the filter wool or sponge so far...

I highly suspect it's due to the Otto I introduced that time....everything ok since the last casualty

Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## SGDiscus

Great. Sounds like under control!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------

